# Living Gluten Free in a Gluten Full Family



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Have you been tested for Celiac Disease? Had a colonoscopy for Ulcerative Colitis?

I have both... lucky me! LOL

You don't need a separate kitchen or separate cookware. Gluten can harbor in WOODEN utensils and cutting boards, so don't use those. It can possibly harbor in cutting boards as well, so if you want to make it easy, just invest in a cheap cutting board and only use it yourself. 

You really don't need to go all hog wild trying to "replace" gluten. All the gluten replacements tend to be very processed and that's not easy on a system that's already upset. There's no gluten in meat, nuts, fruit, a lot of grains and vegetables. Focus on those. You don't NEED pasta to eat Spaghetti sauce, just a spoon!

Almond milk is a terrific substitute for dairy. Rice chex is gluten free and great with almond milk. Think of simplifying your diet, not making it crazy and complicated.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm surprised you haven't been sent to a dietitian to work your management from that angle. If it were me, I'd go off the deepend. I'd try meat and vegetables only. No milk,eggs,wheat,soy,processed,spicy,fermented, Cola,caffiene. Meat and vegetables, vegetables and meat. I know someone eith interstitial cystitis that had a 75% improvement in her condition with diet alone. The drugs she was on was breaking the bank. What everyone else eats shouldn't be an issue to where you need your own cooking utensils, pots and pans and fridge but they do need to be part of the solution and support your limitations. 

If you find diet controls some of the symptoms than add back foods one at a time giving your body 2-3 Weeks to adjust. I would also be on a superior vitamin supplement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I am in a similar position to you health wise, some different symptoms but many similar. I have tried lots with my diet, including cutting out gluten and going on an ulcerative colitis diet. In a house with lots of "bad" foods as well. You just have to be very strict with yourself! For me the biggest difference I notice is cutting out processed sugar 
Try cutting out gluten, within a few weeks you should notice a difference  I didn't notice a difference, I've also cut out dairy about 6 years ago and noticed a big difference with that!

Good luck! I really hope you can find out what is ailing you! Keep trying - I am going for Lyme testing next month and hoping that yields something! And more bloods next week uuugghh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Here is a website How to Live With Gluten Intolerance: 6 Steps (with Pictures)

and Getting Started - Gluten-Free Living

A friend I used to know had a few of your symptoms and used to take this which helped some of the problems you mentioned, less expensive than yogurt (some brands of yogurt have gluten in them) Probiotic Acidophilus Complex 100 Capsules | Acidophilus/Probiotics Supplements | Puritan's Pride

I hope the diet or something will help soon


.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I know a couple of people at work with different levels of gluten sensitivity. It did not take them four months of gluten free to notice a change. They both felt much better after a week or two of gluten free.

It can't hurt to try and it's not all that hard to. There's a lot of gluten free recipe sites. I'm mostly gluten free but only because some of my favorite recipe sites are gluten free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been known as "the gal w/the cast-iron stomach"-nothing much ever bothered me. But, now in my 6th decade-I'm doing a major overhaul as to what goes in my mouth. I'm lactose intolerant, have new allergies, lots more pain all throughout my body & my doctor says I'm pretty healthy-see you next year!
Well, ok. So, I'm back to researching everything I can find out about food. I'm reading Cave Women Don't get Fat by Esther Blum & The Doctor's Diet by Travis Stork, M. D. Both give lots of food facts & their effect on our bodies. 

Neither one advocates our typical American diet, & the grass fed beef is really expensive in my area-nearly $12 a pound! That's beyond my budget, for sure. But we will build a chicken coop & have our own egg supply of much healthier eggs soon. But cutting out sugar & dairy, (but, not butter) could be a help to many sufferers. Yogurt, being fermented & having live cultures is usually ok, also. But not the sweet fruity stuff-haha.

How terrible to be burdened w/so many problems at such a busy time of your life. Hope you find some relief, soon.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

It seems overwhelming at first but going gluten free is not to difficult, in a gluten consuming household. My husband is gluten, corn and dairy free he eats meat, vegetables and fruit. You don't need breads, pastas and other processed foods. Concentrate on eating whole foods. You can make soup on the weekend and eat it during the week for lunch or dinner. We eat a lot of potatoes and rice instead of pasta. Beans and rice are easy to make, a bag of beans is less then a dollar and rice is cheap. There are some milk substitutes out there that are tasty to help make sure your getting calcium, and eat lots of dark leafy greens also loaded with calcium and iron. There are some really tasty GF snack foods on the market if you portion them out they are not that pricey. I would think that your parents would be supportive of your health choices and could buy things that you can eat/should be eating anyway. I agree to get with a dietician and make sure your getting what you need nutrition wise and form your diet around what will work best for your health.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm not necessarily gluten-free, but my diet is pretty much free of it by design. I have been on the ketogenic diet for the past year and a half to manage several issues of mine, and it's worked out beautifully. Recently I've been making the move to dairy-free as well, and cut out almost all soda (the only time I drink it is when I go out to eat, which isn't terribly often these days). 

I wish you luck on your journey! Luckily there are LOTS of great resources out there now, and with a little experimentation and planning you can have a wonderful array of choices. I don't eat grains but I am able to make pancakes, bread, and cake that is in line with my diet, so all is not lost! It's definitely an adjustment and sometimes the hardest part is getting it through someone ELSE'S head that NO, you cannot have a little tiny teensy bit.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I would like to go gluten free myself but with my jobs it's essentially impossible, I travel a lot which means eating out. Some places do now have a gluten free menu but not many.

Anyway, I have taken some steps mentioned above at home and thought I would add one thing. I still eat spaghetti but have moved to rice noodles. Not as tasty but it works.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

To be honest Endiku, it sounds like rather than just gluten free you need to go right back to basics, preferably under the care of a dietician with experience in food intolerances. So that means not just meat and veges, but right back to the most allergy free stuff you can get. Like when you start a baby on solids. You start with stuff that rarely causes reactions like chicken, rice, pears and apples. Then you monitor your health, journal everything. Then the dietician introduces new foods one at a time to see how you react. It's a long process, but it will give real answers in a considered and objective way. By going gluten free, but adding other grains and pulses etc, you might be adding in stuff you react to. You might be one of those people that has really random and unusual intolerances. In fact, as you haven't worked it out yet, it's likely that is the case. It sucks, but better to do this in an organised and controlled way rather than ad hoc.


----------



## Charlotte Rose (Jan 8, 2013)

Try a naturopath (ND)...

I know it sounds kind of out there, but I went when I had a lot of similar symptoms (chronic headache, chronic fatigue, constipation, bloating, frustration, depression). She really helped me when the MDs didn't even bat an eye. 

They do this thing where they test how your body reacts to different substances, ie, for me, holding a bottle of vitamin D made my arm physically stronger but holding a bottle of wheat made me weak. So D is in, gluten is out. A friend of mine discovered he was allergic to peppers this way and now his gi things have cleared up.

And our gut has over half our nervous system in it and is an important source and modulator of many chemical signallers like serotonin, so it's pretty important that it feels good.

We worked really hard on healing my gut -- I cut out processed sugar and gluten for six months, took loads of probiotics, essential fatty acids, and other supplements. I still have bad days, esp if someone brings in a bag of jujubes or something to work (how can I resist, they're so yummy!) but at least I know it's my own fault and there was something I could have done to make it better.

The good news is, I'm even starting to eat gluten in small quantities and finding I can do that because my gut has healed enough to tolerate it. And I feel better than I actually knew was humanly possible...

As far as going gluten free in a glutenous family, I know its tough, but hang in there. I live with my mother-in-law and my brother-in-laws family (long story). The other night they made dinner for everyone which was so sweet, but I could only eat one thing on the table. My best advice is to remember that your family loves you, but most people are not used to thinking about food restrictions at all, and some people might think what you're trying to do is silly. (Including my MIL who goes on and on about how she should really cut out gluten, but then dumps flour in the gravy or whatever)

Just remember to go with the flow, always have a back-up plan/snack if your mom serves a dinner you can't eat. Replacing the soy sauce in the house with the gf stuff is a good idea, your mom or you can cook with it normally.

In conclusion (sorry for the long post)
Try to see a naturopath, they're good at looking for little thing and might come up with something weird no one else would have thought of (like being allergic to peppers) and their job is to look for the little things that western medicine isn't concerned with. She can probably also help you get off the NSAIDs before you crash your kidneys as well as your GI and feel a whole lot worse.
Going gf when you're in a family situation can be hard and frustrating. But you can do it. The longer you do it, the more your family will start to pay attention and start to think about gluten in foods the way that you will have to. (My MIL made friend chicken last night with cornstarch instead of flour so I could have some too!)

Good luck!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

The issue with me going to a dietician/nutritonist/natropath etc, is that I'm currently "insured" through my parents but they have insurance that pays for no visits and has HUUUUGE deductibles. They only pay for medication...and I don't WANT medication.

The reason I have to go gluten free for so long, 4 months or so, is because at my age (according to my boss who is practically my hero. Her kids do SO well despite very, very complicated health/nutrition) and with the fact that my symptoms have persisted for 4 years, it will take only take a short few weeks for my body to rid itself of gluten and feel better, but it will take a very long time for my intestines and stomach to heal.

Yes, I've been tested for colitis and didn't have enough inflammation to verify that i have it. I've had a colonoscopy and endoscopy twice, and my gallbladder was removed three-ish years ago. 

I'd like to go on a basic diet...but the problem is that I'm SO sensative. One of you mentioned pears as a food people aren't usually allergic to. I vomit and get hives from them. Another person said eat lots of fruits and veggies, but much like a person with colitis, those totally tear up my body if I'm not careful. The worst for me are apples, pineapples, grapes, oranges, lemons, and peaches. I can handle all of the berries I've tried thankfully so I guess I could do that. I can't handle peppers, garlic, or much onion. I can eat squash, carrot/broccoli, sometimes cauliflour, tomatoes SOMETIMES.

Red meat makes me sick most of the time unless in tiny amounts. Fish has to be bakes to not make me ill. Chicken is ok, turkey is ok. 

I can't tolerate nuts. The only one I can sometimes eat is pecan. Therefore I can't have almond milk, almond butter, nutella, etc.,

So that pretty much means I can NOT easily go on a 'simple diet' because it just isn't simple. I'm sensative to nearly everything. Honestly it was the wheat and such and consistently made me feel better, but I'm wondering if that was because it was like a wheat...addiction? Not mentally, but physically. Although I'm really missing it right about now while I'm trying to figure out what to eat for breakfast...haha. I can't have yogurt which so many people say to eat for breakfast. Whats a girl to do? xD


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Poor girl, I was so hoping you were doing better!

Research hemp oil!!! It will really help your system get back in order. Perfect balance of omegas. That and probiotics has really really helped my family. Can you buy organic heirloom from a farmers market? You actually may be reacting to roundup that's in virtually ALL foods.

I know what you are going through, but only because of DH who has UC.
When he goes super healthy he gets even sicker. The problem is he shocks his system (albeit in a good way) but it wreaks havoc on him. 
So the goal should be to gradually wean yourself.

Rice, rice milk, rice noodles are your best friend!
Not only are they gluten free but will help with diarrhea and bloating. Drink the cooking water after you boil rice. The starches in it will help you tremendously.
Can you eat mushrooms? They are DELISH with pasta sauce and meat.
Spaghetti squash? 
Eggs? We eat tons of our fresh homegrown free range eggs for breakfast and dinner.


There are 1,001 easy recipies for chicken and rice. Make BIG meals and store them in the freezer and fridge. Dedicate 1 day a week to cooking and make enough to last you a week. 

Hugs to you!!! I feel so terrible for you and wish you ALL the best girl!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I actually was doing a bit better on the cholestromine for a few months but it seems to have stopped working and I'm again feeling pretty rough. 

Flygap, I'm glad you mentioned Hemp! My boss actually gives her kids hemp milk (chocolate!!!) instead of other milks because soy hurts them. Apparently its like a super food of super foods. I'll have to try that. Oil or milk? Does it matter?

I was taking a pill form of probiotics for a while. I need to start that again...I haven't gotten myself to try water kiefer (can't do milk kiefer obviously) yet, but its been suggested to me quite often xD

I can eat eggs and spaghetti squash (yum), and I eat a LOT of egg. However when I quit the farm I worked at, I lost my access to fresh eggs. I'm going to try to locate a farmers market in my area though, and maybe grow some of my own veggies if I can find the time xD

Even by eating fresh foods this is a big change for my body. My parents buy only processed foods (canned this, canned that, boxed this, boxed that...) with even processed lunch meats because its cheaper. We have a very limited income. Luckily I just landed a superb job that gives me about and extra $100 a month to dedicate to my food, so I should now be able to buy some things myself. They are actually very against me doing this diet because they'll think I'll become even more malnutritioned. However, I'm an 'adult' now. I want to try. Friday can be my cooking day. I love cooking anyways, but I've 100% taught myself so I'm still getting the hang of it. I know the basics though! I love soups, and rice is a staple I can eat easily...and its readily available since we ARE partially asian  BUT my family eats white rice. No good, right? Which should I buy? I'm not a fan of wild rice but I'll eat it if its good for me! Not sure how my body handles it though. I'll have to try a good mushroom recipe too. I've never liked them but then again they were prepared horribly xD I'm sure I can find them a way I like them!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

So you've identified what you can and can not tolerate. Start there. Create a weeks worth of menus that only use chicken, egg, turkey, squash, berries, white rice (don't play with brown vs white at this point but do try to move towards the brown) what ever vegetable you can eat and only water to drink. Don't use any of the "sometimes" foods. Nothing processed. Try it for a week. Any changes? Go a second if there is any improvement. Be brutal. It will be boring while you figure out how to make a limited selection of foods different and exciting but if you had a 25% improvement, wouldn't it be worth every sacrifice? $100 will go far with some planning. 

Often red meat intolerance starts with the inability to digest certain fats. That leads to cramping, constipation and bloating. Looks at all the fats in the diet. Grass fed beef, buffalo, game and pork are all lower in fats than regular grocery store beef.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I actually do really well with venison when I can get it. I wish I had a way to get it more than once a year though, and even then just because I'm lucky and have a hunter friend xD

I drink poweraid and water only, with the exception of occasional soy milk...maybe one week every few months. No juices because they make me super sick. I have to drink the poweraid though, as my medication has to be mixed into it. Bleh.

What do you guys think about seeds? I have sunflower butter, love seeds as a whole, and do ok with them if they're cooked and not raw. Raw makes burning, I'm assuming because they're hard to digest.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

We eat rice Chex with rice milk for breakfast, try and afford it from the natural food store, not the commercial brands. White rice is fine for now until you get the hang of it.

Don't drink hemp milk, spend your money on the hemp oil. Take one tablespoon twice a day. You can get it in a pill form but it's more expensive and you get less. We order ours from canada. I'll get you the brand. Just choke it down and you'll get used to it!

Buy you two chickens! Make a simple chicken tractor you can pull around the yard. They only eat about 1/4 a cup of feed a day so won't really be too expensive for you if they have grass to graze in addition, feed veggie scraps too.

Buy large white or portabella mushrooms, fill the caps with sauce and bake until you like them. You MAY be able to tolerate low moisture part skim mozzarella cheese sprinkled on top or goat cheese or Parmesan or ???. Mushrooms are a good source of vitamin D.

Get your body alkaline. Drink fresh spring water only! 
Do some research and figure out how to increase your body's PH. It's proven that a 7 or slightly higher PH reduces inflammation, disease, and disorders.

Hang in there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd love to buy chickens but live in a suburb and our Home Owners Association says no poultry/farm animals. Bummer too because it would be a lot of help. People in my subdivision have had chickens before, but I know my parents won't want to risk it. 

I'll go find some mushrooms and try that  I can occasionally do a tiny bit of goat cheese so maybe I can try that. All other cheeses are a no-go. I've heard though, that if you're gluten intolerant, sometimes after your body heals from eating gluten so often, sometimes your lactose intolerance can correct itself somewhat as the villi in your intestines heal...or so I've read. However, I think I'm actually allergic because unlike most intolerant people like my dad (who eats it anyways) who just get diarrhea or stomach pain 5+ hours after eating lactose, I feel sick almost immediately, will vomit if I get more than a tiny bit, have extreme gas pain and cramping, and my arms turn red.

Today I had a rice cake for breakfast, lunch was a small avocado and an omelet with gluten free soy sauce, and half of a tangerine (which I can handle better than oranges for some reason). I also has some millet and quinoa crackers since I've been eating those for a while and they don't seem to bother me.

The bread i ate last night that my boss made me though, seemed to give me a very nasty taste in the back of my mouth that I can't shake, and I think it caused the cramping and gas pain. i hate to tell her that it appears that i can't eat her bread!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Endiku said:


> I've heard though, that if you're gluten intolerant, sometimes after your body heals from eating gluten so often, sometimes your lactose intolerance can correct itself somewhat as the villi in your intestines heal...or so I've read.


Absolutely true. The villi are in a constant rate of turnover. You've got to first remove the inflammatory agent and give the villi a chance to rest and regenerate. In a healthy gut, it's about a week long process. I'd think you are easily a month or more out because of the extensive damage your GI tract has endured.



> Today I had a rice cake for breakfast, lunch was a small avocado and an omelet with gluten free soy sauce, and half of a tangerine (which I can handle better than oranges for some reason). I also has some millet and quinoa crackers since I've been eating those for a while and they don't seem to bother me.


Add a protein to your breakfast. Breakfast sets you up for the entire day. Your lunch is pretty good but if the citrus is even a blip, cut it out. Any vegetables you can incorporate into the omelette to make it more filling and introduce more vitamins?



> The bread i ate last night that my boss made me though, seemed to give me a very nasty taste in the back of my mouth that I can't shake, and I think it caused the cramping and gas pain. i hate to tell her that it appears that i can't eat her bread!


Tell her. She's more vested in your health than anyone at this point other than you. She gets it. She might know what the culprit is and be interesting in tweeking things. Get a detailed ingredient list of what she put in it and start eliminating the potential causes one by one.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I've been considering a change in diet, too, because I get terrible, awful migraines. Medication doesn't help, so I'm planning on experimenting with dietary options. This thread has given me a lot to think about!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Cook all your vegetables. Makes them much more tolerable for a colitis person and we're talking *cooked* steam them, boil them, etc...

If apples bother you, try applesauce. 

Fiber is what generally upsets colitis.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Make a list of foods you can do with no issues, and a list of all other foods. No in betweens where you sort of feel icky, but can handle it. Just yes and no. This will give your body a chance to rest and heal. 

It sucks, I know. Not being able to eat the yummy looking/ smelling foods that your friends and family cook/ buy right in front of you. I have the typical Italian family- homemade lasagna and special mouthwatering home recipe sauces mopped up with bread is a normal thing in my house. I've learned to find a few things that I like and don't upset my stomach- carrots, bananas and spinach are my go-to things. 

But, you can do it! We are all rooting for you!! <3


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Can you eat chia seeds? They are great soaked in your milk of choice (maybe rice milk) with a dash of vanilla and something sweet (you can use sugar, honey, maple syrup, agave, stevia etc) I soak a couple of tablespoons in milk etc overnight and eat it for a quick breakfast. If you add cocoa it makes like a chocolate pudding. Chia have lots of good fats in them.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Interesting. I like black rice, in response to your earlier post about white rice. I don't know if it is any better dietary wise, but it tastes better. 

I am just curious, have your doctors done a battery of skin tests for food allergies to help you in your identification of "safe foods"?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Delfina said:


> If apples bother you, try applesauce.


Dad started having problems with apples, after investigating why we figured out it was the coating put on them. If he cleans off that coating or peels the apple he can eat them without problem.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

It really bites that you can't see a dietician or a nutritionist. Do you know for certain it is a gluten issue?

I can't imagine having so many issues with food ):


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Does anyone have a suggestion on what I should add as a protein to my breakfast? I'm sort of at a loss xD I actually generally can't eat breakfast and when I could, it was toast or something, because I can't handle sweet, greasy, or heavy things in the morning. Otherwise I vomit. So trying to eat a breakfast is new to me.

Great idea on putting veggies in my omelet! Yummy, I'm going to have to try that.

EquineObsessed, I say try it! Funny thing...I started eating only things I know I can tolerate + gluten free on Thursday...felt pretty ill Wednesday from that bread I think, but then yesterday...I don't know if this was coincidence or not, but I have *NO HEADACHE.* None. Zilch. That.does.not.happen. EVERY day I have some form of a headache, whether I wake up with it or get it through the day. Yesterday? Nothing. That was literally the first day in over a year that I have taken no pain medicines whatsoever. And I felt freaking fantastic.

Today, I started with no headache again (YAY! 9/10 times I wake up and go to bed with one), ate a banana, and went to work. No headache until about 2pm when I think I just got dehydrated because I honestly forgot to drink from 9am-2pm....heh...but it hasn't really gone away. I took half of an excedrine a little while ago and have drank 46 oz of water since then so hopefully it will go away? Even so though, its bearable. It may be even a slight withdrawl headache from NSAIDS, which means I probably shouldn't have taken that 1/2 excedrine. Maybe I accidently ate something bad too though. I ate some rice chex, a baked sweet potato (with a tiny brown sugar), a boiled egg, and some strawberries today. Maybe I accidently ate some gluten in the rice chex? I kind of doubt it though. Its probably just a rebound headache. After all I've gone years on excedrine...none at all is probably a big shocker to my body.

But no gas cramps, diahrrea, or nausea yet today or yesterday!!!

Vickirose, no idea if I can have chia seeds! I'm not even sure where you'd get them.

Zexious, yeah I really wish I could see one too. I don't know for certain it is gluten that is the culprit...or one of them anyways, but I'm hoping this will tell me.

MissieMay- no I've never had a battery of skin tests actually. My mom went into anaphilactic (sp?) shock when they did it on her because she was SO allergic to everything, so she really doesn't want me to have one. Maybe I should go ahead and do it myself though. I'm 18 after all.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

If a rice cake is as much as you can tolerate than a rice cake it is. I would however not be going until lunch on just a RC. Hard boil a dozen eggs and have them ready to go at all times as your go to snack. They are the most perfect protein food out there. Grab one and have it for your 10:00 pick me up.

What you've identified so far is your YES foods are:
Squash, chicken, turkey, eggs, bananas, berries, broccoli, rice, millet, quinoa, sw potato, avocado, game and carrots.
NO foods (there is no grey area here) include:
Soy, milk, beef, wheat, milk, pears, pineapple, apple, citrus, onion, garlic, peach, tomato, cauliflower, nuts, sweet, greasy, heavy, peppers, grapes.

Foods you should be able to handle would be corn, white potato and oats. How do you handle legumes? (beans, peas and sprouts) How do you handle leafy greens? Spinach is so easy to incorporate into the diet if you can handle it. This is also one of those alkaline foods that are so good. You show that you can't handle acidic foods so it sounds like all the alkaline super foods should work (broccoli, spinach, kale, romaine, chard, brussels sprouts...)

A food processor would be a good tool for you to have. If you don't have one, hit a garage sale and pick one up. I think there are little personal ones out there for under $25 as well. Start making smoothies. Banana, berries, spinach, a splash of Gatorade with your meds. Gives you a lot more to work with to start the day. Carrots, banana, kale... see what you like just get a green into it every time. Add a vitamin/mineral powder to the blend. Make your own hummus and spread it on a RC. Bean dips are super easy to make with a food processor. While seeds are good, I'd be reluctant to add them at this point as they can irritate the GI in some people.

Schedule 3 snacks a day. What's a good snack? Bananas and fresh berries (2 more perfect foods), hard boiled egg, baggies of gluten free Chex mixed with dried berries, tortilla chips with spinach dip, home made kale chips (quite the rage), popcorn (might be too high in fiber but worth a try) and you can flavor it with just about any spice or seasoning you like and can handle, RC.

You have enough variety that you can eat for one month without going crazy. At that point, you can start introducing back the sometimes foods and you might be surprised by what you can now eat.

It sounds like your entire family would benefit from some dietary changes but you can't change them if they don't want to. Start with yourself and perhaps when they see the positive results in you, they will step up and incorporate some of the same changes.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you so much for all of your help Left Handed Percherons...you have some great ideas!

I made myself a list just like you said, and I have one both in my purse and at home so that I remember to be very careful. I ate another rice cake with bananas on it for breakfast, black beans, rice, corn, and chicken mixed together for lunch, plus a few strawberries and broccoli. However, now I'm having a bit of bloating pain from something I ate at lunch. I know it isn't the rice, corn (I've already eaten corn without problems), or chicken, so that leaves broccoli or the beans as the culprit. I just can't figure out which. Or maybe it was just the combination of the two. Should I eat them again one at a time and see which it was? Or just put them both on my "no" list?

I'm pretty sure that spinach is fine. I bought some baby spinach at the store the other day that I can make lunch with tomorrow. I thought I could make a nice salad of strawberries, spinach, and a piece of grilled salt/pepper chicken. 

I love the smoothie idea! I'll have to do that. I already have a blender that should work fine. I bet I could even handle 4-6 oz at breakfast if that was the only thing I had, and I drank it slowly.

I KNOW my family could benefit a lot from a dietary change...they eat so much processed foods and carbohydrates. They do eat some fruits/veggies but not nearly enough, and all of them drink at least one soda daily. My dad drinks 2-3...and also suffers the daily headaches like me, so he takes excedrine...he rarely eats veggies or fruits too, and wonders why he has stomach troubles! But you're so right. I can't change them. I really do hope that they see this big change help me a lot, and that they're encouraged to try. I worry about them. They aren't overweight but you can be a normal weight and still be very unhealthy... They're actually mad at me right now for trying to 'change' just by asking for a corner for my foods, asking to make my own meals, etc., and I've already been blown up at by my mom multiple times because she doesn't get why I can't put, say, my corn tortilla by her flour ones. I guess she feels like I'm purposely trying to make things harder for her but I promise that I am not!

You know what is strange? First off, this is day three of no headache so YAY! But secondly, for whatever reason I haven't been able to smell in probably 4 years. Not at all. I can somehow 'sense' cleaner chemicals such as dusting spray or things like cinnamon, but can't actually SMELL them- I just react and know they're there because I get a terrible headache. However, beginning yesterday I was able to smell a few things o.o I smelled seafood, my car (ummm...I need to clean it xD), and a lotion. My mom thinks it may be because I haven't had headaches, so I can sense more than just the constant pain? Its so interesting! I've also actually FELT hungry for the first time in a long time. As in, I woke up wanting some breakfast, and after church I wanted lunch. My stomach has hurt for so long that I really don't sense hunger any more...until now. How crazy is that?  No joke, even if I could only eat what is on my good list right now for the rest of my life, if I had some of my senses back and no headache...I'LL TAKE IT.

On a downer note I am still having reflux and burning, but maybe it will just take a while for my body to settle down.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Are you ok with tofu?

I mix tofu, frozen fruit and some juice to make the kids smoothies. Generally throw a banana in as well.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Tofu is soy right? I'm iffy with soy at the moment. That could change.

If anyone has a suggestion for a light dressing for spinach, that would be awesome. I'm trying not to do something super vinegary because of how acidic it seems to be, but that makes it kind of hard since I can't do dairy either! Am I doomed to no dressing? haha


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Your comments about your mom's reaction to what you are trying to do makes me both sad and mad. I don't know what her reasoning is but I would think that watching you suffer for years she would embrace any improvement in quality of life you realize through something as basic as food. Every parent's heart should break when watching their kids suffer by no fault of their own.

Try not to mix too many foods at once. Maybe limit it to 3 foods at a time. Instead of rice, corn, BB, chicken, broccoli and strawberries, try rice broccoli and chicken. Let that settle. Grab a handful of strawberries to snack on in an hour than make a BB/corn salsa for some chips while you make dinner. Unless you break out in hives if you touch something like a flour tortilla, just let it go. It's just creating tension with your mom and no matter what you do, she's not going to change and she might even be doing it to spite you (the sounds terrible but sometimes we don't want to see the ones we love succeed and can do stupid mean things to slow them down).

What you can eat lends itself to some mighty good stir fry as well. Some rice noodles, chix, fresh vegetables and you're good to go.

Yes, tofu is soybean curd. As far as dressings, just go a little olive oil seasoned with whatever herbs you like. Enjoy the food, don't mask them with dressing.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, its a bummer but I guess I can't really blame her much. This has been going on for a long time and she's sick of it. I'm pretty sure its worse for me given that I'm the one dealing with it, but its probably stressful for her too. I've unintentionally put a lot of financial stress on both of them in the past few years with medical bills and my dad is pretty annoyed about it. Oh well. 

I'll definitely try what you said. Basic is better  and you're right, I need to learn to just enjoy the taste of foods individually. Putting things like ketchup, mustard, tons of seasonings, dressing, etc., on my foods is one bad habit I've taken from my parents that I really need to change. I'm sure it will help me be healthier in the long run.

I'll definitely have to eat in small portions too. I can't ever eat heavy meals anyways, but I"m bad about eating just two lightish meals a day because generally speaking, food makes me feel bad physically. But now I know that can change! 

I'm tell y'all though...I am LOVING not having a headache today.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, my story is different from yours but similar in many ways. When I was a kid, I used to pretty much eat nothing but chicken and pasta and drank nothing but soda. My family is not very health conscious. They pretty much eat meat and starch. This wasn't a good thing. My bowels were irregular, bouncing between constipation and diarrhea. I was on and off anemic, and had frequent headaches. My fingernails would break easily and my hair was dull and frizzy (which were not symptoms I noticed at that time). I was tired and slept a lot. I also carried a little extra weight around my mid-section despite being otherwise skinny.

I already had a few friends who were vegetarians or vegans. One year, I decided to humor them and give up meat for Lent. By the end of lent I noticed a significant difference in the way I felt. I dropped inches from my waist. I was suddenly able to poop on a regular schedule, and I felt lighter and more energetic.

I decided to continue the vegetarian lifestyle beyond lent and this is where things got rocky. My parents were supportive during lent but when I voiced my intentions to continue the vegetarianism, my dad flipped his lid. He started to purposely make meat-laden dishes and refused to make any side dishes that I could eat. When I stuck to my guns, he got angry, threw my food in the dog's dish and sent me to my room without food each night. It was really hard, but I persevered and eventually my dad got over the initial shock of it and started to make side dishes I could eat, and allow me to buy some vegetarian foods like veggie burgers to make in place of the meat portion of the their meals.

The transition to a healthier lifestyle was gradual. The longer I went without meat, the more I began to explore other foods that my family did not typically eat. I tried so many veggies and other cultural dishes that I had never eaten before in order to add some better taste and variety to the pasta and potatoes that were readily available to me. Dad began to allow me to use the kitchen as long as I cleaned up after myself, though it took me years to get him to try any of it himself.

Now that I'm living on my own, it's much easier to eat well. In order to save money, my husband and I cut drinks from the grocery budget. We no longer buy sugary juices, teas or sodas. We only drink water. This eliminated my headaches and upped my energy levels even more.

Over the years I've noticed that my hair is shinier and healthier, and my fingernails are stronger and break less often.

I am not totally gluten free but I try to avoid pasta when I can and choose brown rice, quinoa, or root vegetables instead of wheat-based starches. I think it is a combination of over-consumption of processed starches and animals fats, a lack of nutritional variety in my diet, and the fact that I was always dehydrated that contributed to my symptoms. Only when I address all of these things do I feel totally okay. For instance, I ate out with my family last night and ate a cheese quesadilla for dinner because that was the only vegetarian thing on the menu. The large amount of cheese I ate did not totally agree with me. :/

As the grocery budget expands, I plan to leave the drinks out of the budget and instead buy more organic produce and continue to experiment with new recipes.

The best thing for you to do at this point would be to politely ask to share the kitchen, and make a little something for yourself before or after the rest of your family makes their meal. Clean up after yourself and offer to share your creations. They might like them! Continue to explore new recipes and experiment and over time you will fall into a routine and your family will become more open to your new endeavors. Good luck and I really hope you find a diet that works for you and relieves your symptoms!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to share your story with me kiltsrhott!

I can't stand how much soda my family drinks. Every single one has over 35g of sugar! And to drink two or three? I shudder. I love the taste of soda but quit drinking it just like you did...probably about 3 years ago. I occasionally get a sprite if we're eating out and there is no FOOD I can eat, just to keep me busy, but it looks like I won't even be doing that for now. I drink 9-10 cups of water a day (about 6 oz each) plus 2 cups of 4oz of gatorade for my meds. Other than that I drink nothing else. I can drink tea but chose not to. Fruit juices, especially apple and orange, make me feel absolutely horrible. Cranberry actually sits well with me, and is supposed to be good for you, so sometimes I'll drink 3 oz or so of that. Not right now though.

For whatever reason, with my family, they seem to be totally against natural things...which doesn't make sense. For example, they'd rather me be on multiple medications than vary my diet. My mom is actually worried I'll lose weight without wheat, but I'm pretty darned thin as it is. Doc says I'm about 7 lbs underweight (86 lbs and 4'11), not a big deal- but I doubt I'll lose weight as long as I remember to eat frequently! I have a lot more energy these past few days too. Woohoo!

I wonder what it is that makes me ok with berries but not with most other fruits o.o

I definitely need to broaden my horizons with veggies. To be honest I don't even know what a couple of the things you guys listed are. Time to look for them! haha


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

And the irony in all of this is you will get off of 50% or more of all your meds through diet changes alone.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I like to eat spinach with spaghetti or risotto. I wilt it with some olive oil, basil and garlic and put it over spaghetti or risotto. You could go with risotto because that's wheat-free or use gluten-free spaghetti. Spaghetti squash is also a good alternative to spaghetti.

This is my favorite dressing for spinach salads. If you make it yourself, you could easily reduce the amount of vinegar. Sweet and Sour Dressing Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Just do a lot of internet recipe searching and you should find all sorts of good (and some potentially disasterous!) recipes to try! It can actually be kinda fun to change your diet. It becomes an adventure! At least it did for me, and hopefully you start to feel better in the process. 

I personally, find that eating a bit of bread helps settle my stomach and soak up some excess acid. Search for bread recipes that use flax or coconut flour and make your own bread to eat with meals that might upset your stomach. Potatoes seem to help me with that as well.


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi there! I skimmed the posts and didn't see anyone mention coconut milk (sorry if someone had and its a double post).
It's super yummy and full of good for you things!

I can't have gluten either so I sympathize... I always feel better when I don't eat any (yay for no bloat or constipation or diarrhea!). It can be hard to stick to the diet sometimes, but hopefully things get easier for me and you ! 
Hang in there chica!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Have you read the book The Maker's Diet by Jordan Rubin? His story is similar to yours-countless doctors, tried every diet, tons of medicine...years went by and nothing worked. Until he finally decided to try eating just what God meant for us to eat. (He also did a couple other things, I forget though...other natural stuff.) He had horrible Crohn's and it was debilitating but by eating what he was designed to eat and nothing else he made a full recover, back to normal weight and health, with a small problem here or there (because Crohn's is not completely curable.) I highly suggest the read, because he talks about his story, then goes deep into how our bodies work and how they utilize nutrients, plus a healthy lifestyle and eating plan. My family and I (there are four of us) decided to try it this year. While we don't follow it completely, we've cut out breads, pastas, desserts, etc. (Although you can have grains like rice and oats, just not wheat.) My other family members don't follow it as well as me, as they've somewhat reverted back to their old ways, but I've kept it up. None of us had any health problems prior though, we just wanted to be healthier. We are not gluten free, but this diet (I hate saying diet, as it's a forever lifestyle) cuts out a lot of gluten. So this has been working for us. But I would agree with you, going completely gluten free is difficult, though not impossible. If you must completely go gluten free, try looking up a list of foods that have gluten, those that might, and those that don't. It would also be hard for just you to do it-do you think it's possible for your family to do it too, as it would be healthier for everyone? 
I'm a big believer in trying to fix things with diet and/or exercise, rather than take pills. It's great that you're thinking about your diet. Give this book I mentioned a read. You will learn A LOT.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Thank you for taking the time to share your story with me kiltsrhott!
> 
> *I can't stand how much soda my family drinks. Every single one has over 35g of sugar! And to drink two or three? I shudder. I love the taste of soda but quit drinking it just like you did...probably about 3 years ago.* I occasionally get a sprite if we're eating out and there is no FOOD I can eat, just to keep me busy, but it looks like I won't even be doing that for now. I drink 9-10 cups of water a day (about 6 oz each) plus 2 cups of 4oz of gatorade for my meds. Other than that I drink nothing else. I can drink tea but chose not to. Fruit juices, especially apple and orange, make me feel absolutely horrible. Cranberry actually sits well with me, and is supposed to be good for you, so sometimes I'll drink 3 oz or so of that. Not right now though.
> 
> ...


I've also cut out sodas completely, haven't had one since last summer and will never have one again.

The truth is, your body doesn't even need wheat. It usually causes more harm than good. Eat healthy foods that your body can tolerate, and you'll get to the weight you need to be, whether that means gaining or losing.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> I'm surprised you haven't been sent to a dietitian to work your management from that angle. *If it were me, I'd go off the deepend. I'd try meat and vegetables only. No milk,eggs,wheat,soy,processed,spicy,fermented, Cola,caffiene. Meat and vegetables, vegetables and meat. * I know someone eith interstitial cystitis that had a 75% improvement in her condition with diet alone. The drugs she was on was breaking the bank. What everyone else eats shouldn't be an issue to where you need your own cooking utensils, pots and pans and fridge but they do need to be part of the solution and support your limitations.
> 
> If you find diet controls some of the symptoms than add back foods one at a time giving your body 2-3 Weeks to adjust. I would also be on a superior vitamin supplement.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This would work.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Endiku said:


> *I actually do really well with venison when I can get it. I wish I had a way to get it more than once a year though, and even then just because I'm lucky and have a hunter friend xD*
> 
> I drink poweraid and water only, with the exception of occasional soy milk...maybe one week every few months. No juices because they make me super sick. I have to drink the poweraid though, as my medication has to be mixed into it. Bleh.
> 
> What do you guys think about seeds? I have sunflower butter, love seeds as a whole, and do ok with them if they're cooked and not raw. Raw makes burning, I'm assuming because they're hard to digest.


Wish I could give you some! My dad's a hunter and we usually eat deer, turkey, and elk; RARELY beef. It's wonderful stuff that's healthier.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Endiku,
Chia seeds are usually available in the health food section of the supermarket, or a health food shop. Maybe they're called something else in the US? Google them if youre interested. According to Wikipedia :
" a one ounce (28 gram) serving of chia seeds contains 9 grams of fat, 5 milligrams of sodium, 11 grams of dietary fiber, 4 grams of protein, 18% of the recommended daily intake of calcium, 27% phosphorus and 30% manganese.[7] These nutrient values are similar to other edible seeds, such as flax or sesame.[9][10]"


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Kiltsrhott- thanks for the dressing recipe! About the bread, thats what is so strange for me, and why I wasn't interested in going gluten free for a while. When I could eat nothing else, on days when I felt really sick, I could eat saltine crackers. It FELT, to me, like it was settling my stomach. And yet by all appearances now, they were actually probably making me worse. On days like that, my stomach burned so badly that I'd vomit bile, and then it would still burn, making me not able to eat, drink, or swallow my pills. Its like I was so hungry that my body was eating itself, but when I tried to eat I was so acidic that I couldn't digest the food and it hurt for it to be in my stomach. This happens every few weeks for a few days. Yet I still had to take excedrine or migraine medication....and, well, you can imagine the joys of a medicine like that on a very empty stomach. I'm surprised I even have one left. 

But cutting all of the processed foods, acids, gluten, sugar, etc...I actually do feel like I'm HEALING. Even 5 days into doing this. I'm on day four of no head ache  I felt like I was going to get one this morning but it went away when I ate and drank.

Quinn- yes it was very hard last night! My church had a sing-off (so much fun) and a homemade PIE contest and fellowship with bluebell icecream, which meant 20+ pies of every flavor for everyone to try. My sister was a judge. I on the other hand, had a bottle of water, some blueberries, and some quinnoa crackers. LOL. It was so saaaad. But its worth it. I have no headache. My stomach is not forcing me to literally run to the bathroom every few hours. I can do this! 

Howrsegirl- no I haven't read that! Sounds really interesting...I'll see if I can order it. The more I learn about nutrition the more I realize how horrible the average american diet is, and I wonder how there aren't more of us with extreme symptoms like mine! Eeesh.

No, unfortunately it would appear that my family is extremely uninterested in joining me on this diet, even though its obviously already helping me. It really stinks too because my dad is SO much like me but on a lower, more tolerable I guess, level. I think he'd feel so much better if he would just adjust his diet even a little, but we can't even get him to eat veggies.

Maybe I need to learn to hunt xD I really love venison. Never tried elk as they don't live here. Beef is pretty much a no go for me and I don't like the taste of it either. Especially the grade that my family buys. Its very stringy, tough, and...ick.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've often suspected it the way wheat is processed that is causing problems. It's no longer just ground wheat, but has had various additives to maintain non clumping, deter insects. The vitamins are basically stripped out during the processing so manufacturers attempt to put them back in. Somehow it's not the same as naturally occurring. I'm not sure we should blame GMO because without it crops would be able to be grown in very limited amounts in small areas. Marquis wheat was one of the first GMO and the only one that would grow in southern alberta.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Also, just thought I'd add, my grandma does something called a 7 day food rotation, she has/had quite a gut issue... She got a list of foods she could eat and things she was food sensitive to by having a blood test run by some sort of nutritionist(sp). So once she knew what foods she could or could not eat, she went on the food rotation plan, which is simply rotating the food. So Monday might be her beef day with a vegetable from a family(nightshade family was mostly out, some like tomatoes were better then say black pepper) and a food such as sweet potatoes, etc. Tuesday might be her chicken day etc. This really helped her plan ahead and figure out what she would be eating the next day... Things like dairy are still out but she can eat butter and most animal fats such as chicken, beef ect. And this is very important as fat makes you feel full, and contrary to what most people think, animal fat does NOT make you fat. In fact it is very vital for your brain to function properly, and it's healthier then vegetable oils, shortenings, margarine ect. in fact you'll want to avoid those all together, olive oil and coconut oils are the only oils that I know of not from animals that are healthy.

I found this online by typing in "benefits of butter", worth a read.
*The 8 Health Benefits of Butter*

*1. Butter is an excellent source of Vitamins.* One of the many beneficial vitamins we get from butter is Vitamin A, which has a wide range of function for our bodies. Vitamin A is needed to maintain good vision. It also keeps our endocrine system functioning well. Aside from Vitamin A, butter also has other fat-soluble vitamins such as Vitamin D, E and K.
*2. A great source for minerals.* Trace minerals are found in butter such as manganese, chromium, zinc, copper and selenium, which is incidentally, a powerful antioxidant. Butter contains more selenium per gram compared to herring or wheat germ. What’s more, butter is also a great source of iodine.
*3. Contains healthy fatty acids.* You can get your dose of short and medium-chain fatty acids from butter, which are great for supporting your immune system and boosting metabolism. It even has anti-microbial properties- excellent for fighting pathogenic microorganisms that live inside the intestinal tract.
*4. Perfect balance of omega-3 and omega-6 fats.* The arachidonic acid found in butter helps with brain function, skin health and prostaglandin balance.
*5. Conjugated Linoleic Acid (CLA).* If your butter is sourced from cows that feed on green grass, it can contain high levels of CLA. This is a compound that can help provide protection against different types of cancer, and helps the body store muscle instead of fat.
*6. Butter also has Glycospingolipids.* These are fatty acids that have a specific function to protect the stomach from gastrotestinal infections.
*7. An excellent source of good cholesterol*- which I’ve posted before about why your body needs cholesterol. Basically, Cholesterol is needed for healthy cellular function. It also plays a part in brain and nervous system development.
*8. Lastly, butter contains the Wulzen Factor-* This is a hormone like substance with many functions. It can prevent stiffness in the joints, as well as arthritis. It is also responsible for ensuring that calcium is deposited in the bones rather than in the joints. Note that the Wulzen factor can only be found in raw butter and cream.


Just thought I'd share that in there. If this interests you at all I could probe my grandma for more info on the 7 day plan, obviously what her foods would be would be very different for your needs but the rotation could be very helpful.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's another article,

_*Start Eating Healthy Fats.*_ They’re not what you might think they are.
If you’ve become a Label Nazi, you’ve probably noticed the perniciously pervasive oils that saturate the Standard American Diet (SAD) — corn & soybean oils.
These oils — along with most vegetable oils — are primarily polyunsaturated fats (PUFAs) that your body doesn’t know how to use. So, your body uses these oils to make you fat and weaken your immune system. Also, these unstable oils are highly sensitive to oxidation and rancidity — so much so that in the process of making them the oil actually goes rancid! Food manufacturers then have to deodorize and bleach the oils to make them marginally palatable to consumers.
I’ve got an experiment for you. *Try drinking a tablespoon of veggie oil*. Repelling, isn’t it?
There’s a reason.
Like most animals, your body is mostly comprised of mono-unsaturated and saturated fats. Only 4% of your fat composition is polyunsaturated.
To stay fit, lean, and healthy, you’ve got to give your body the kinds of fats it needs — the kinds of fats it craves.
Butter, anyone? Bacon grease? Beef tallow? Just the fragrance of these fats makes our mouths salivate in anticipation. Plus, these fats are remarkably stable. They almost never go rancid and can last for years stored in your pantry. *My note, we store our rendered fats in the freezer in "blocks" like a cup or so, and then take what we will use and put it in the refrigerator for easy use.* 
*
What are the “good fats?”*


Lard (non-hydrogenated, if you can find it)
Tallow
Butter (particularly from cows eating lush green grass)
Coconut Oil
Palm Oil
Olive Oil (only cold-pressed, uv-protected, and at low temperatures)
 Basically, animal fats from grass-fed/pastured/wild animals are as good as it gets. While you’re hunting down a good source for those at your local farmer’s market, start using coconut or palm oil. If you can’t find decent tropical oils in your grocery store, check out the listings posted at my Real Food Resources page.
For the low-down on these different fats and how you can use them, check out this post at Modern Forager.
So, for your next dietary change as a Food Renegade newbie, make the switch to good fats. Use your label reading prowess to avoid bad oils, then start introducting healthy fats into your cooking.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Also Ghee is even better than butter and Indian food is low gluten and essentially all made from mostly vegetables.

For me, I find Indian food the best - although I can't tolerate eating it every day, if I'm going to have a big meal - Indian food is the only thing I can tolerate in a large quantity.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

^ I actually started making my own Ghee last summer and it is what I use when I can get real butter. I can tolerate it pretty darned well as long as I rinse it correctly. The readily available thing in my house is margarine though, and its what my mom cooks with. Maybe now that I'm making my own stuff I can use more ghee.

I think most of the oils in my house are veggie too >.> we do have some olive oil though. I'm going to have to figure out where to get some coconut oil though! My step-grandma swears by it and actually uses tiny bits of it (its expensiveeee) as a spread on her toast or sweet potatoes. She also is trying to get me to take liquid calcium and a tbs of blackstrap molasses every day, but I need to research them more. I definitely need to look for a good multivitamin with calcium in it. As it is I get pretty much none and I'm very prone to osteoporosis.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Paleo diets I believe are gluten free, and they have a lot of tastey recipes. I love bread, but I am thinking of cutting my bread intake... which sadly means less nutella toast.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Good point Deschutes! I'll look at some of their recipes! I'm limited right now but maybe as my stomach heals and I can add some more stuff in a month or two, it will be easier for me to make myself some actual nice meals.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

If you love girl scout cookies, there is a thin mint paleo recipe I found on facebook. I wanna try it so bad.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

YUM! I'll _have_ to find that then...girl scout cookies are my favorite, especially thin mint and caramel delite- but I haven't really been able to eat them in a while. My family always has them around and it makes me so sad!

Also I forgot...someone mentioned coconut milk to me. Yes I can drink it. Is there a certain...I don't know...brand, that is better than others? I bought a can of it once and it was NASTY NASTY NASTY even though I normally do like coconut shreds and such. Maybe it is just an aquired taste.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

here you go!
http://www.elanaspantry.com/paleo-thin-mints/

I'm not sure about coconut milk/water... I mostly use the oil for hair products and cooking.


----------



## Malice (Mar 10, 2012)

Usually just the normal, carton coconut milk next to the regular milk in the refrigerated section at the grocery store is absolutely delicious. Don't know about the canned kind, never tried it and it doesn't sound so great.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Best coconut milk I've ever had was when you buy a whole coconut from the store and crack it open... Obviously that's not going to be good for everyday, but if you ever want to taste what it should taste like that's the way to have it!


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

It was me with the coconut milk suggestion  I'll have a look tonight for the brand..it was straight juice, no additives, and wasn't in a can so no metal taste!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Boooo. Today is one of my bad days. For some reason I'm actually really light headed and feel like total crud. Went to school but actually got sent home by a professor because she was sure I was going to pass out on the floor o.o so I'm home. I tried to sleep but I can't. I'm not having a headache, just SO dizzy and over all icky with joint/leg pain. Strange. I know I drank enough today, I've had at least 5 full 16 oz bottles of water. I thought maybe I didn't eat enough but I've had an egg, some berries, spinach, a bit of turkey meat, and a few pieces of broccoli already so it shouldn't be that. *shrug* This is the frustrating part of whatever I have. I have days like this and they seem to be caused by nothing.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Endiku said:


> Boooo. Today is one of my bad days. For some reason I'm actually really light headed and feel like total crud. Went to school but actually got sent home by a professor because she was sure I was going to pass out on the floor o.o so I'm home. I tried to sleep but I can't. I'm not having a headache, just SO dizzy and over all icky with joint/leg pain. Strange. I know I drank enough today, I've had at least 5 full 16 oz bottles of water. I thought maybe I didn't eat enough but I've had an egg, some berries, spinach, a bit of turkey meat, and a few pieces of broccoli already so it shouldn't be that. *shrug* This is the frustrating part of whatever I have. I have days like this and they seem to be caused by nothing.


It could be that your brain needs carbs. Your diet should be about 1/3 fat, 1/3 carbs and 1/3 protein.
Can you eat anything with carbs in it in the AM? Have you tried doing Vega smoothies??
I really, really like Vega and would literally not be able to live without it. You just need a blender, some frozen fruit, juice (or water or some kind of milk, until you figure out what your triggers are) and then a scoop of Vega. It's like $60 for something that will last me 30-40 days (I don't have one every day) so like $2 a meal is pretty good!! And the Vega has all your vitas and protiens and carbs. It is my go to when I feel like poo - I just stick in whatever fruit (I tolerate the frozen peaches and mangoes really well) a scoop of plain Vega (you can try the flavours - I like the chocolate with berries!) and then juice or water or whatever. As you get more adventurous you can add Spinach, Kale, Arugula, etc.. to make it even more healthful.
As far as "fast and easy" food - it's not going to be as awesome for you as a "real food" meal - but it's pretty darn tasty, easy, inexpensive and healthy. I find I tolerate the Vega really, really well.

http://myvega.com/product/vega-one-nutritional-shake/


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I've been eating rice product type things at breakfast- mostly these rice cakes since they're light and don't make me feel sick. They're a carb I guess. And also some fruit...almost always berries but sometimes banana. And I've also been eating quite a bit of just normal boiled rice with veggies and/or meat or a potato with veggie for lunch. So I'd think I'm getting the carbs I need...but I could be wrong. 

I bought some of  these to see if I can tolerate them. They're made of all grains I can eat...the only thing I worry about is the tiny bit of pear juice in them. I'm not sure just how sensitive I am to pear because I haven't had it in years. If I can eat them they'd be a great breakfast food with carbs, but I'm just not sure.

I haven't tried Vega. $60 is quite pricey for me since I'm at a $100 food budget for the month right now, and even that is stretching for me, but maybe if I only drink them when I'm having very bad days like today, it would be worth buying.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

You can get smaller things, for like $20 or $30 but the price per serving goes up. Might be worth it to buy a little one to see if you tolerate it?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, ok! I think I actually might do that then, once I get my paycheck. If I know I can drink it I'd be much more willing to shell out the money for a bigger quantity, especially if it is cheaper in the long run. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I didn't read the whole thread (and therefore sorry if this has already been mentionned), but one thing that is really worth suggesting is quinoa! Not only is it gluten free, but it has lots of protein, healthy fats and fiber. I eat gluten, but I try to cut out as much unhealthy starch as I can, and this is one grain I found that was easy to incorporate into my diet to replace the unhealthier carbs. You can eat it with stir fry, alone like rice, put it in green salads, or even mix it with cut vegetables, some lemon juice and olive oil and make a salad out of it. 

That, and I find it tastes better than rice when well prepared (but that is just my personal opinion). On another note, I am sorry to hear your having a lot of health issues.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm eating quinoa in crackers, and its in the waffles I bought too. It seems to work for me. I'll have to try it in a salad or stir fry though! Yum. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

Vita coco! 
Comes in a carton kinda like the old hi-c...
I found them 2for 4 at krogers. They have a few flavors but ice only tried the plain coconut juice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

*sigh*

So apparently large amounts of even my 'good' fruits is a big no-no too. I made a smoothie that had 3 big strawberries, 1/2 cup applesauce, and a banana in it and have only drank 3/4 of it but I'm feeling pretty bad.

Boo. Still pretty dizzy too.


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

Can you stomach supplements- vitamins, calcium chews, etc?

That doesn't sound like a lot of food and I'm wondering if you're missing something that might be making you feel bad and weak/light headed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I wonder if you've gotten so used to being sick and not eating very much that now your stomach associates being full with being sick. It might not hurt to look up some info on eating disorders and regaining a healthy relationship with food. Not saying you have an eating disorder, but the information might be helpful. 

The Whole30 program might be worth looking into as well. Sounds similar to what you're doing, but more regimented and such.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

For fruits to make you sick... that is really strange. Either its the pesticides in the fruits that are causing this or... i dont know. The fact that a doctor told you it's all in your head is ridiculous. Have you tried seeing a dietician or some specialist (what kind im not sure, but general practicioners are nevet helpful in such cases). Maybe your allergic to the chemicals found in fruits? Its pretty sad, but things like berries which are advertized as super healthy contain crazy amounts of contaminants and pesticides. When i was young i got a few really bad rashes after eating strawberries , and recently after eating lettuce. We concluded it was a chemical that didnt wash off properly when we rinsed the fruit/lettuce. That or something in the fruit is badly reacting with your meds perhaps? Im sorry to hear this is happening to you. I can understand how hard it is being a working student with lots of work to do, but not being healthy at the same just makes life a gazillion times harder than it already is. Kudos to you for not giving up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Why are you eating applesauce when you can't tolerate apples or apple juice?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

firstly, go get allergy tested. You may not be gluten allergic, but allergic to the product used.. such as wheat or oats, which is the case in most 'gluten allergies' 
stop eating nuts of any kind. high acid foods may be triggering the mouth sores . 
use an antihistamine product. Eat more roughage and protein. Take calcium plus D . 
IF you eat fresh fruit such as peaches ..peel them , I can eat them peeled only. 
Use fragrance free products only for your laundry and bath soaps . Do not use dryer sheets..that is a rash maker for me. I cannot use mosquitoe repellents .. 
If you use hand lotion find one that is for sensitive skin. 
here are some foods that are common allergy problems...eggs, wheat,carrots, celery, nuts,coconut , tomatoes and oranges due to the acid content , corn .
Rice is a fairly safe carb easy to digest and rice water has been used for years to stop diahrea, Sometimes diahrrea can be caused from constipation and a small bowel blockage , 
use metamucil or such daily. If your sinuses are clogged you can get killer headaches, have you tried using mucinex type products? this can also cause vertifo /equilibrium issues.
it sounds like you are eating something to which produces an allergy. 
Testing is not cheap, but it will tell you if you are or are not allergic. I know people that have gone to just eating chicken and fish , no breads no pasta and have had good results. 
also, bananas help with the runs . eat a banana a day. good luck


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Quinn- I can handle supps/vitamins but seem to be ultra sensitive to how MUCH I'm getting so its kind of hard. For example I felt really horrible after I took too much magnesium when they had me on a high dose to see if it would help my headaches. Pill forms of iron cause constipation if I'm not super careful. Riboflavin (also given for headaches) gives me cramps for whatever reason. I need to try to find some sort of multivitamin I can tolerate though for sure.

I'm having issue with knowing how much to eat and I guess I do need to up the amount because I've lost a little weight this week (a pound, but thats a lot when you weigh what I do xD) and my ribs are pretty easily felt from my back which is no bueno. I FEEL like I'm eating a lot though, and I'm doing 3 good meals + 2-3 snacks, so I don't know what the issue is. 

MN Tigerstripes- I actually think thats a big part of it. I NEVER EVER eat until I'm full because I'm guarenteed to be sick for hours if I do. Why? I have no idea. Actually, when I'm eating, there will just be this point where I know I'm done, and the idea of even one more bite is repulsive. I stop then because if I don't, chances are I'll vomit. So maybe I do have some kind of eating disorder? Not a traditional one...my mom was an extreme anorexic at my age so I know what that is, and that I don't have it. I acknowledge that I don't eat enough and that I'm thin, and while I've always been weight conscious I have NEVER thought I was fat. But I probably do some how pysche myself out of eating. For a while I actually really didn't want to eat and had to be forced to by my mom, because the only thing I associated food with was pain. Its not that way now, I regulate myself...ish...but still.

Hidalgo- It might be that, or it could be just the sheer amount of acids in fruits. Its really hard to say. I wish I had time to grow my own food! xD Thank you though  I really am trying to help myself but its proving difficult. haha

Left Handed- Someone suggested it since peels/wax may have been the problem and I figured I'd try it xD bad idea! It actually probably was that that caused my stomach to hurt though, not the other fruits...duhhh. Honestly I'm not sure that I think sometimes! I honestly didn't think such a tiny amount would be an issue but I guess I was wrong.. Bad Endiku!

Stevenson, I don't eat nuts of any kind anyways. I'm allergic to them. I have different 'levels' of allergic to different things but nuts cause bad cramping and a rash so I've stayed away from them for the past two years or so. 

Its so strange that all of the sensitivities (except lactose) began at the same time when I was about 13 1/2-14.

Stevenson- Yes, I guess I do need to go do that...I'm definitely not a celiac, I've been tested three times and been negative every time, but as you said I probably am actually allergic to the products.

I only use fragrance free anything. Otherwise I get hives like you wouldn't believe o.o

Since starting my allergen-free diet, I actually HAVE seen a huuuuuuuge turnaround when it comes to the diahrrea/constipation. I'm actually not having either one right now which hasn't happened in a long time, and thats really nice. I seem to have gotten rid of whatever in my diet was causing that. If I have at least one more week of no problems, I'd REALLY like to get off of my powdered medication, Cholestromine (the one I take with gatorade) because it wasn't supposed to be a long term medication anyways...and its actually causing me to bruise insanely easy as a side effect. I'm covered in bruises at the moment right now and its probably because of that. This medication, long term, also causes folic acid and vitamin K deficiencies. I take it for the sole purpose of changing the viscosity of the bile in my intestines and stomach, so that I don't have constant diarrhea, which was a problem for a while. My body makes and continuously releases huge amounts of bile. 

I'd really rather not take antihistimines or musinex on a regular basis. I actually don't want to take ANY medicine regularly, though that may never happen. I'd rather just figure out what I'm allergic to and cut it out. But like you said, to do that I need allergy tests. I guess I'll see about getting that one. Do you go through a dermatologist for that, or your normal physician?

The good news is that as of a few weeks ago I switched from my pediatric physician (one of the ones that thought all of this was in my head and I"m crazy), to a new doctor and I REALLY like her so far. She's big into nutrition as a factor of health unlike my old doctor and she's all for my new diet change. I actually went in today for bloodwork (I've had blood work like 20 times in the past year, no joke) to check my Vitamin K, iron, and Folic levels to see how much damage my medication is doing to me, and to check my cholesterol since that has been an issue before. 

Other than her though, I really have no one. I can't afford the specialists.

Oh, last thing...I THINK I may have figured out why I've been dizzy. I'm anemic pretty much as a rule, and my periods are super heavy. I started two days ago, so that may have caused my anemia to get worse yesterday and today. I should know when my bloodwork comes back in. Either way I ate irony lunch with baby spinach and broccoli, so maybe that will help. I also took 1/4 of an iron pill. I can't handle more than that.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't try to add foods too quickly. Keep a journal of what you eat. Add information of how you reacted to it and you should start seeing a pattern. If you only have 10 super safe foods than limit yourself to those 10 products. don't even change brands. Give your body at least 2 Weeks. You had 3 good days you've just got to string more together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

you're on the right path just got to be brutal with your choices.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnWayne (Mar 26, 2013)

My family has been GF and dairy free for about 4 years. It is challenging but worth it! My ( I suspect autistic ) son started talking, playing and walking almost like a normal child after dietary changes. My kids always complained of headaches and stomach problems before as well. For me, although I had never thought I had food issues, it made a dramatic change. My migraines, body aches and chronic fatigue went away. 
I had the kids tested for food allergies through a IBS specialist (blood test). They tested positive for allergies to: Gluten, wheat, eggs, dairy, and some random things that vary by child: cranberries, sesame seeds, papaya, some red meats....... The testing was expensive, about $1900 for all 3 kids and our insurance didn't cover any of it. But it was worth it!
I know you are very very limited in funds but it might be worth saving for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

I can't stomach reg vitamins but have great luck with the gummies...maybe give that a try? Once your body has settled down a bit of course...you don't want to introduce a bunch of new stuff just yet, especially when you don't know how you'll take it.

Also, just a thought...whats your stress load?
My mom had IC and hives...no solid reason from the doc, although he did give her meds. Once the cause of her stress was gone everything cleared up.
I'm not suggesting that it is the sole cause of your ailment, but it may be contributing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Endiku.. I went to an Allergist. If you have insurance the insurance should pay for part of it.
And if you do have insurance find an Allergist that is on their list of preferred providers so that they will do some write off to the amount allowed by the insurance , it will save you some money.
the Allergist also sent me for blood draws and did test on those. I get biley at times and I am sure it is from the allergies, and at times will 'vomit' bile. its gross. 
allergies are an immune issue, and your body attacks the allergen, then sends cells to attack those cells , and it runs down your immune system. Vit B Complex is good to help build immune systems, try the lowest dose first and you dont need to take it daily at first to get your system used to it , since you have problems with vitamins.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Another bad day for me. Bummer too...I have to work a 10 hour shift today. I actually have a migraine and I really don't know why. I'm going to have to break down and take some excedrine because we have family in town from out of state, and that includes two VERY loud little girls...and I'm sensitive to sound with migraines. Yay. Its weird, I"m still eating the same stuff I had been eating before these bad days, but how I feel is totally different. 

I tried to eat some breakfast (a banana) but threw up so I'm just going to wait. 

Quinn, I always have some form of stress but honestly I've been less stressed this semester than I've been in years. I have a good job, school is pretty easy, I don't have the financial strain of owning a horse, etc., so theoretically I shouldn't be stressed at all.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You also don't have the outlet of being w/the horses & accomplishing things w/them. That can be very satisfying-also known as stress relief!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I can relate. 

I wont go into great, long and painful detail but I have been getting headaches for as long as I can remember. One advil will give me the relief to carry on. Some times I'll need an advil a day for weeks and other times I'll have months with no headaches.

I also get dizzy, lightheaded, spaced out and or faint/pass out rather easily. 

I have been somewhat able to control my headaches and fainting with extreme diet changes and taking supplements for iron. (Yellow dock, burdock and blood stimulator) 

I did go officially gluten free last fall after several failed attempts. I do not have so much of a gluten sensitivity, but I have noticed that my face is never as puffy as it has been all of my life. (Which, the "puffy" pressure only causes more headache, any relief is welcome!) My dad went gluten free and noticed a HUGE difference in his acid reflux. My husband, noticed his asthma improve greatly. My mom, joint pain gone. A friend, no more stomach aches and less panic attacks. Another friend, no more joint pain and over all way more energy. 

I think that some of this has to do with the inevitable eating better over all when McDonalds, cakes, goodies, going out to eat etc... is so much less available to those who eat gluten free. The ingredients on a store bought box of GF cookies is a way healthier alternative to grabbing oreos. 

In my case, we ran with it and I make everything at home myself. Breads, treats, meals unless we are going out for a special occasion, I have goats now for milking, chickens for eggs, venison, a garden etc.. so of course our health is over all leaps and bounds better. People ask how I do it all and coming from someone who lived on hot dogs, ramen noodles and cherry coke I can say that on this side of the fence you have so much more energy and a better mood, theres almost nothing to it. 

All of that said, I still get headaches and no one knows why. They're better but its very frustrating to have gone literally back to the 1890's with my diet and still see the headaches. I can usual manage the dizzy/fainting with herbs as mentions and actually, WIFI, I cannot handle being in "hot spots". Avoiding WIFI, turning my cell on airplane mode or OFF and un-pulging our WIFI all together when not in use really helps.

Keeping a food journal might help. 

As for how you go gluten free with gluten all around you? A friend of mine who is 17, lives with her parents and works at an ice cream shop. Selling fried food, ice cream and soda yet she has been gluten free, dairy free, corn free and gave up pop since the first of January. It gets surprisingly easier as you go, you slip up and eat a doughnut that is starting at you but you'll feel the difference and learn from it. It isn't worth it, for a taste, to feel like crap for 20 hours, so you'll learn.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

JohnWayne said:


> My family has been GF and dairy free for about 4 years. It is challenging but worth it! My ( I suspect autistic ) son started talking, playing and walking almost like a normal child after dietary changes. My kids always complained of headaches and stomach problems before as well. For me, although I had never thought I had food issues, it made a dramatic change. My migraines, body aches and chronic fatigue went away.
> I had the kids tested for food allergies through a IBS specialist (blood test). They tested positive for allergies to: Gluten, wheat, eggs, dairy, and some random things that vary by child: cranberries, sesame seeds, papaya, some red meats....... The testing was expensive, about $1900 for all 3 kids and our insurance didn't cover any of it. But it was worth it!
> I know you are very very limited in funds but it might be worth saving for.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


JohnWayne, I agree with your post. I am glad you figured it out. I wish I knew what it is that is making so many people sick. I am sure it is related to our diet, and additives the manufacturers use to "stabilize" products.

Endiku, my heart is aching for you! I have come to know you as such a sweet person, and I just can't stand for you to suffer like this. 

My family went through some tough times, though not as severe as yours. My daughter started it. She was nauseated constantly and had terrible bouts of diarrhea in the night and morning. She also had huge blisters in her mouth, some of which were filled with pus, would harden and then break open and bleed. 

I took her to her regular physician and we heard the same thing as you, its in your head. I finally took her to a Naturopathic MD, who recommended food allergy testing. Our insurance didn't cover it, and it was about $350 at the time. We got a 4 or 5 page list of all different foods that she was "highly intolerant" of. We pasted the list on the fridge and started cutting things out immediately. It was extremely helpful. Then, my partner started to have similar symptoms, so we got everyone tested. My partner also had major food intolerances. I was lucky and have only a mild intolerance to egg whites, which I hate anyway!

So my daughter had to avoid eggs, anything from a cow (meat, milk), and wheat. It sounded easy, but we found out that manufacturers put wheat and casin powder in a lot of things as fillers, so we had to be careful. Wheat was the worst of the bunch and would send my daughter into a 3 day spin of nastiness.

Of course, while we were working on the food allergy perspective, the doctors finally came around and sent her to a specialist who identified Irritable Bowel Syndrome IBS, and prescribed a drug that used to be an anti-depressant that, when taken in low doses, reduces intestinal cramping. I don't know what it is called, but my daughter still takes it.

It is now 7 years later, and DD can eat dairy & eggs now, so some of the intolerances get better if you stay away from them for a while. She still can't tolerate beef and wheat. She does better with keeping her foods quite plain. She still has a tough time, as wheat is so hard to avoid, but she feels much better.

My partner is intolerant of all beef products, especially butter. Her lips will blister within minutes of touching it. She should avoid eggs, sugar and wheat, but she doesn't do that very well. Not because I don't buy and cook for her that way, but because she can't seem to let some foods go, and when she is out from home, she indulges.

I second the allergy testing. When allergies are involved, your whole body becomes inflamed and it is hard to bring it back down to stasis if you don't get control of the worst the allergens. An example is my environmental allergies. I have seasonal allergies, but I found out I am also allergic to dust mite dander. Everyone has dust mite dander in their house, but there are ways to avoid it like covering your pillow and mattress with a special cover to keep them out. I immediately felt better when I covered my bed and pillow! My other allergies are still there, but overall, I am 75% better just controlling that one allergen.

So really, if you can pin down one or two major allergens, you will feel much better, if it is an allergy response. 

I am rooting for you!

Tiffany


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, and Endiku, with the blood test results, they sent us a list of low allergy foods and recommended you follow that diet very strictly. It was good too, though tough to follow.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Endiku said:


> Another bad day for me. Bummer too...I have to work a 10 hour shift today. I actually have a migraine and I really don't know why. I'm going to have to break down and take some excedrine because we have family in town from out of state, and that includes two VERY loud little girls...and I'm sensitive to sound with migraines. Yay. Its weird, I"m still eating the same stuff I had been eating before these bad days, but how I feel is totally different.
> 
> I tried to eat some breakfast (a banana) but threw up so I'm just going to wait.
> 
> Quinn, I always have some form of stress but honestly I've been less stressed this semester than I've been in years. I have a good job, school is pretty easy, I don't have the financial strain of owning a horse, etc., so theoretically I shouldn't be stressed at all.


Uugghh that is so weird  I am the same way - doesn't really matter what I eat I will still have bad days, just fewer of them, if I'm eating well.

I got put on Protonix and while it's not good to be on long term, I can eat and stuff on it. It's great. I have 20 days left so I'm a little worried about how I'm going to be when I have to stop taking it.
I'm going to get tested for traditional bacterial caused ulcers but I am worried that it's IBD.

I find also the same thing that stress levels don't affect me. I actually find I'm better when I'm more stressed!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm on Protonix too (Pantoprozile, I think its the knock off of it?). I take 40-80 mg a day...a LOT. I used to take 80 mg every single day but I just deal with it some days so that I don't have to take so much. That combined with my cholestromine is probably a small part of why I'm always dizzy. I have very poor balance and I used to not. Its definitely baaaaad to be on them long term...I've been on them for 3 YEARS. And what do you know? A side effect of them is loss of bone density/easier fractures. Woohoo. That combined with my other one that causes easy bruising (and I mean EASY...I got a nearly black eye today because a kid at my job head rammed me. It wasn't even that hard!) and Vit K / Folic acid difficiency, and then me not being able to eat a lot of different foods/puking all of the time, and taking NSAIDS every day?

Yep. I'm doomed. 

Sometimes I get so freaking mad about how sick I am all of the time. I KNOW there are people who have it way worse and I shouldn't complain, but...its still hard. I don't have the quality of life that my friends have. I have to be SO strict with myself, yet what do I get from that? Nothing. I'm still sick.

*sigh*

I'm done ranting...sorry. I really ought to be grateful I don't have cancer or something. 

Foxtail- thanks, and thank you for sharing your family's story. I really do want to get allergy tested...I guess I'll start saving for that along with the million other things I need to save for xD it will be a WHILE before I can afford it, but it sounds like it would be worthwhile. I'm scared to know just how many things I'm allergic to though o.o


I've barely eaten today. I'm going to try some boiled rice and chicken right now, because my stomach is burning horribly. I've taken TWO excedrine today, just to get me through work. I really didn't want to take the second one but I felt like death while working and my job is very very labor intensive/must be on high alert and high energy all day. 

Grrr.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Do you have a herbalist?
For me the protonix takes the edge right off. But what gives me appetite is my herbs. I have a mixture blended for me by my herbalist and it makes the biggest difference. And I am not a floofy person which I think anyone can tell LOL but the more I get into acupuncture and energy work and reiki and herbs the more I'm starting to believe all that mumbo jumbo...
So something to look into. I take them in capsule form because its easier, but if you take the time to make tea twice a day, my mixture is $30/mo, to encapsulate is about twice as much. I imagine a mixture for you would be of a similar cost...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh wow. New Image I totally forgot to reply to you yesterday o.o I'm sorry!

I'm sorry you're dealing with some of the same things I am :/ its so strange how many of us are 'infected' by whatever this is, yet no one seems willing to figure out what it is. Definitely partly wheat/gluten intolerance, but WHY? Why now after so many years of people eating wheat without a problem?

Its really strange...and interesting, that wifi causes dizziness for you. I never even would have thought of that. I do find that I get headaches more in some places that others at times, but I can't pinpoint what the difference is.

Anabel- haha, I'm definitely believing you when you said that the herbs work! I'd love to go as natural as possible with medications...I absolutely hate all of the things I'm on. 

I guess my problem is just finances. There are so many things I'd love to try, but they all cost money and I'm just not in a place where I can spend much. I know this is my health in jeopardy, and I really wish I could afford it, but I can't. I can't even afford a nutritionist. Or rather, I COULD, but that would be taking away from the money I put away for college. Its been very recent that I've had any spare money at all, since I had Kenzie to care for, so I'm way behind in college savings and I really don't want to graduate $70,000+ in debt. Between saving for college, my insurance, gas for my gas-hog of a car, TRYING to save a bit for a better car when mine finally bites the dust, paying rent to my parents, food, and tithes though, even though I'm paid REALLY well for a person my age, my money is stretched tight. And I can't ask my parents to pay for any of this...they're pretty much done helping me with medical stuff after we spent a few thousand on inconclusive colon/endoscopies.

Anywayyyyys. I think I MIGHT know why I've been really sickly the past few days. My nurse actually called with my blood test results and says I'm super anemic again despite eating tons of dark greens and taking iron supps, and I also have a bacteria in my stomach that I need treated for. She didn't tell me what kind of bacteria though, just that a medicine has been ordered for me :/ and the doctor wasn't available to talk to. So I really have no idea what I have, and whether its no big deal or if its what has made me feel bad lately.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Another thing to be careful of, that I JUST thought of, is that many pill-type medications can have gluten in them [they use flour for a binder/filler]. I think it's mostly just generics that do that [it's a cheaper filler], but it's definitely something to mention to your doctor.

Excedrin is definitely GF though so, I guess, at least there's that? haha

Also, I just wanted to pop in and say I'm sorry you're having a hard time!! I guess I'm 'lucky' that my mom has many, pretty intense, medical issues [kind of like you, actually...but different - she can only eat turkey for her meat-meat, salmon/cod for fish, most veggies but they usually have to be cooked a special way - some she can tolerate if they're very over cooked, some have to be raw, some are only safe once every few days, etc-, a few select fruits, no dairy, almonds, plus a myriad of physical issues] so I grew up eating separate things from my mom and everyone having their own "safe-for-them" meal is par for the course.

I mean, I remember the first time I saw a friend's mom eat ice cream as a kid - I freaked out!! I thought moms, all moms, couldn't eat ice cream!! :lol:


Things will get better. <3 You're strong, you'll make it. :hug:


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

You really won't know if your parents won't help you if you don't ask. 
I find it so strange that they would not be willing to help you out at all. You might just have to put college on hold for a year and just focus on your health, unfortunately, if your parents truly aren't willing to help you out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

That's true Wallaby...so I called my pharmacy to check, and thankfully my medicines don't have gluten (well, the newest antibiotic we're ASSUMING has no gluten since it didn't say anything about it or have it as an ingredient). So hopefully those are fine. That really stinks about your mom...like I said, its so weird how sick people get from 'normal' foods. 

Anabel- I've asked about the nutritionists/dieticians, natropaths, and chiropractic works, and they answer to those were 'no', if that's what you mean. I really and truly don't know why though. I can't really blame them too much...they've spent a lot of money on me over the past few years and gotten into debt, all to be told that I can't be fixed. They do pay for my monthly medicines and my health insurance which is a lot in and of itself. Otherwise I'd have no insurance at all. 

I really, really don't want to push school back though...I'm so afraid that I'll never get through college if I don't now. I'll be the very first in my family in the last 3 generations on BOTH sides to get through college (actually I have more schooling than more than 75% of them already and I'm a high school senior with 20ish highschool credits), and its been a big goal of mine for a long time. 

But...maybe it will have to be that way. I don't know. I just really don't want it to be that way. 

Today I've felt better, but I got a bit of a headache (which I still have) right after I ate lunch. But again, I didn't eat anything I didn't eat on my bad days! I had a boiled egg, some blueberries, chex cereal, and a ton of water today. That's it. I'm about to eat rice noodles with chicken and broccoli. All 'good' foods, yet my head hurts? eesh. At least it isn't really bad. I haven't taken any excedrine so that's good.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Goodness, this is quite the mystery. It must really suck to feel growdy all the time... You're in my thoughts, friend. ):


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I have not read all the replies. But due to my intolerances I wanted to share my thoughts, if that is ok.

I think I became very toxic a few years ago when under extreme stress. Was tested for everything, yet didn't have anything glaringly wrong. Had the headaches, joint aches, bloating which would get extremely painful (much like a horse colicing I felt), nausea, swollen feet and hands, I couldn't sleep well, acid reflux, hideous heartburn, and other issues that I won't describe here.

As you, I decided to take control. First thing was I got rid of the the whites: white milk, white, rice, white sugar, white flour. Got rid of fats. Got rid of gluten and anything with gluten in it. I still cooked regular meals for my family but just ate whole foods myself.

I started drinking 8 oz of aloe Vera juice a day. I love this stuff. Helps with all the stomachs pains, the bloating, the heart burn and acid, and I have normal movements again!

I also started to use a sauna. It is amazing how a good sweat can release the toxins from your body. I also workout with sweats, hoodie on and all to sweat. A good sweat does wonders and is often overlooked.

Once I leveled out my system I can eat normal foods. I do love my fried chicken and fried green tomatoes. I can have a nice piece of fresh bread with a plate of pasta. Can I do it everyday? No, but I'm not totally tied to a gluten free diet.

I just wanted you to know that your body can fix itself with a little help. I believe in our society our bodies become filled with toxins and we just need to get the toxins out.

I hope you find what works for you and your body heals as mine did!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Just a thought, have you tried acupuncture? We've had some amazing results happen and a visit doesn't cost that much, you'd have to inquire in your area. My mom said that they also do stuff with allergies etc. Worth a investigation?


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

What state do you live in? There is an excellent GI doctor at the University of Miami. I drive a 12 hour round trip to get there, but she is one of the best in her field and truly worth it. 

I'm not sure gluten free is the way to go... I think I mentioned this before but my GI tract is partially paralyzed. My stomach and intestines do not move food properly. I spent years on a liquid diet, just started back on solids in January and am doing okay.

It doesn't matter what I eat. The food isn't the problem. The problem is my GI tract does not work properly, which means I can't tolerate certain foods. I'm finally on the right medication and now that my body is working properly again, I can eat almost anything I want. 

I think you need to see a doctor to figure out what is going on. If you have inflammation in the GI tract that needs to be addressed with the proper medications. If you have small intestinal bacterial overgrowth (which it sounds like you do), you need to take antibiotics to fix that. Otherwise you are not going to see improvement. 

I would cut out fiberous foods. Insoluble fiber is too hard to digest. Soluble fiber causes bloating and gas. Avoid fat. Fat is hard to digest. Meat is hard to digest. Look for alternative protein sources. Egg is normally okay, soy protein might work for you. 

As far as fiber, you need a fiber that will not cause gas and bloating. Citrucel may work for you or Fibercon. 

Get a liquid multi-vitamin. You may also need to supplement that with magnesium, and a vitamin B supplement. I take calcium and vitamin D morning and night as it is good for bone health.

I couldn't tolerate pasta- that is not something easy to digest! Vegetables and fruits are not easy to digest either. They usually have fiber in them, and fructose which are difficult to digest. 

I think a liquid diet may be worth a try, if that is not something you have not tried yet. The mainstays of my diet were 1) low fat 2) little to no fiber 3) limit vegetables and fruits (canned only) 4) No grains (italian bread was the only bread I really tolerated) 5) start with liquids and experiment with adding foods. 

For years I lived on ice cream smoothies, soy protein shakes, mashed potatoes, applesauce, jello, eggs, and sometimes shrimp. 

That was until January when I started a new medication and it was like flipping a light switch. I can eat anything!

I really suggest you find a doctor to help you determine what is causing your GI tract to malfunction. The burning pain is certainly not normal, and suggests to me that your GI tract is not moving food through properly- if your stomach does not move properly that food/acid mixture will reflux back into your throat... And it can cause vomiting.

Have you seen a motility specialist? What about testing for mast cell disease? Have you had a gastric emptying test? A breathe test for small intestinal bacterial overgrowth?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I live in South Texas, 4H. Miami is rather far from me unfortunately.

I actually have gone to the doctor...to many doctors, to figure out what is wrong with me, in multiple states. According to all of the GI doctors my intestines are fine (they scoped me so many times I can't even remember), albeit totally saturated in bile for no real reason. Very tiny amount of swelling, but not enough for them to even diagnose me with Crohns, which they originally thought I had. I have normal-ish bacteria in my gut, it fills and empties normally, Not paralyzed, and by appearances it works normally...yet obviously it doesn't. And the strange part is that my stomach is only one things that is affected. Honestly my reflux is the least of my problems, though the constant burning is definitely horrible to deal with. The headaches and no warning about bathroom things are the worst because they really mess with my day to day life.

I don't eat much meat, just turkey and chicken. I eat lots of eggs. I can't handle soy very well. I might be willing to try a liquid diet if nothing else works at all...but honestly I don't know WHAT I would liquify if I couldn't do fruit or veggies much. Remember, I'm sensitive to soy, dairy, and nuts, so that leaves me with basically nothing o.o Out of the things you could eat for years, I would only be able to do the mashed potato, eggs, and jello- not healthy at all! 
If I knew a doctor could help me I'd go back, but at this point everyone I go to that is a GI specialist or neurologist, their consensus is "stinks for you, we can't help you. Its probably mostly in your head, you don't look that sick."

OH, but good news...I think. My friend mentioned this to me when I was ranting today xD it could very well be that I've been getting bad headaches again because I'm actually a caffeine addict...because the Excedrin (Migraine formula) that I take has the amount of caffeine a cup of coffee does! o.o So we tested it today. I had a cup of coffee when I started getting a horrible headache instead of an Excedrin. And guess what? No headache within 15 minutes.

So that means that, if I can tough out the horrible headaches that I get from caffeine withdrawl, for maybe a week or two, I should theoretically not have the headaches anymore right? But that is going to be HORRIBLE, and I'll get no relief because if I take excedrine again I'll be right back in square one.

At least I don't appear to be an NSAID addict as I thought.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Endiku, that is a real possibility. Caffeine headaches are AWFUL! But you don't need to suffer, just wean yourself slowly off. Coffee is hard on the stomach but you could use something else like soda...

Not sure if this helps but I have acid reflux, and I started using Betaine instead of protonix. Its really hydrochloric acid with some papaine. You can get it at health food or nutrition store. Its cheap too! 

It works by tricking my stomach into thinking there is already lots of acid, so it stops producing. Just be careful to take it with lots of water. You don't want it in your throat or it will burn. 

I take 2 in the morning and two whenever I start to feel nausea or burning. 

Go Team Endiku!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I thought of this thread today, just two "random" food stuff "thoughts". Can you tolerate olive oil? If you have a difficulty getting and keeping down calories, olive oil has a lot of them.  It is the only salad dressing I use (w vinegar), I couldn't live w/o it. 

And stuff such as mochi made w rice flour? Mochi has azuki beans and sugar, too, though - yummy stuff!! You said you couldn't tolerate rice, does that include all rice "products" such as things made w rice flour?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Hmmm. So if I was getting a caffeine headache, would I drink just enough to dull the headache?

Weird thing though, I don't have a headache today whatsoever. Thats GOOD, but also strange since if it WAS caffeine headaches, wouldn't they be daily/constant? I am so confused by my body xD

I am having stomach issues today though, just with burning and lots of gas bubbles. No idea what I'm eating to cause that so inconsistently.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

You should look into the Whole30 or GAP (I think that's what it's called) diet. Both are geared towards determining food allergens or living with them. It might help to have an actual planned out approach...


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Whew! The bad days seem to be behind me at least for now. I'm on day three of no headache and no stomach problems once again. I'm shooting for a record of four tomorrow  

I decided to cut out some of the fiber for now since it seemed to be overloading my body, and its working better. I'm taking no form of caffeine at all at the moment, and haven't had an excedrine in three days either! I'm pretty much restricted to the less acidic fruits (bananas and berries), rice, rice flour, moderated amounts of potato (more than one helping every few days seems to be a no-go), and moderate amounts of veggies ( too much spinach = bad too) but I'm feeling decent so that is great!

I am still getting randm skin ulcers and such though. I just had my hair cut and the cosmetologist said I still have some red sores on my head where I'd been losing hair and stuff (makes me feel like a freak since i have to explain myself to everyone constantly >.>) and I have one mouth ulcer at the moment too. No idea why.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

That's an encouraging update. I think watching your fiber is a good idea as well. I think you're getting a handle on how foods interact with each other as well as with you. Keep sneaking in the spinach. It's a good Vit K source. Did you try making some kale chips yet?

Come on day 4.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

oops, sorry Missie May I somehow didn't see your post o.o 

actually rice is something I can tolerate, and I recently discovered that I can do rice flour too, so yay! I am also able to handle small amounts of olive oil, so thanks for the suggestion! I am currently cooking my chicken in it. Yum!

Left Handed- yes I'm so relieved! Those few bad days were...well...bad xD but I've felt great today and you're right- I'm really starting to 'get' nutrition way more than I did. It really is interesting to see how my body processes things and what works/what doesn't. I'll definitely keep eating bits of spinach- what I've been doing is eating just a handful of leaves or so a day, not really a whole salad of them like I was, and I'm handling it a lot better. I'm also trying to eat my starch earlier in the day rather than later since that seems to keep any nausea at a low level, and focusing on the veggies/fruits later in the day. That is opposite of most people but its working pretty well for me right now. And lots of snacks. I'm trying to keep stuff with me at all times and I'm not waiting until I actually feel really hungry to eat, because it seems like if I wait that long the acidity of my stomach is already too high for me to eat comfortably. 

Oh, and I totally forgot about this amazing bit of news- not only have I not taken excedrine in 3 days, I've also stopped taking my cholestromine for the time being (it is the one that causes heavy bruising, folic acid/k deficiencies, anemia, and enamel decay) because I really and truly don't need it. Actually, when I did take it last week it messed my body up because my body seems to have 'righted' itself intestine-wise, and I'm not having the constant switch between constipation/runs any more, which is what the cholestromine was for. Woohoo! I've also decreased the protonix as of yesterday since I'm not really having trouble with reflux at the moment. The reflux does seem to be somewhat affected by stress though so I could very well need to bump it back up later.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Keep it up Endiku, just critique yourself as you did your filly, if she was losing hair you probably would dig to the bottom to find out why. Same with you. Hair loss etc. are all symptoms of too much (toxins etc.) or too little (lack of vitamins, minerals, healthy stuff etc). Animals and humans have similarities, such as a horse won't do well on a poor, malnourished pasture, people likewise, also can't do well with poor quality food. 

Just keep it up and hopefully you'll get to the bottom. 


(Sometimes it takes a while to get the right balance. With horses if their hooves aren't as strong as they should be (say hoof wall separation), you would think that maybe it was something lacking in their diet such as copper, you would then probably give it copper but you might notice the horse isn't getting better, so you test the horse to find out its too high in something like Iron, and it can't absorb the copper because off excess Iron... I'm wondering if that is what's going on with you. Too much maybe of the wrong foods, too many toxins etc.)


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Someone else mentioned that they did better with cooked vegetables. Try that and see if they agree with you that way. Throw a handful of spinach leaves in the pan with the chicken, with the scrambled egg, chop some up and throw it in the rice cooker... That's cool that you are even seeing that when you eat something is just as important as what you eat.


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

YAY! Glad you're feeling better! Subbing for future updates


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I realize sometimes people need prescriptions. But, I have stayed as far away from them as I possibly could and to date have only ever taken antibiotics and Tylenol 3 - and I am still standing. I am really glad you are reducing your prescription intake. I really believe doctors way over medicate people and that half the junk gives patients additional medical problems.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Lots of acid in the tummy will cause bubbling, gas, nausea and and burping. If you are having those symptoms, it could be too much acid.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Cooked veggies are definitely easier for me to handle. I've been eating steamed carrots, squash, snap peas, etc., and obviously my peas and corn are cooked. Another thing I've figured out- more than a little corn is not a good idea either! haha. No corn cobs for me. For that reason I don't think I'll even try corn flour/starch for a while.

EmilyJoy- great point! I think my hairloss is definitely related to a deficiency of some sort. My blood panel only showed a significant deficiency in iron, but I bet it could be too much of something too. I'm going to have to figure out what it is. I periodically lose my eyelashes/a lot of my eyebrows, which is so strange and embaressing, so getting to the bottom of this would be amazing. My skin is horrible too. I sometimes have eczema, always have bad acne, and then those face ulcers....eesh.

I really need to get on some calcium too. I didn't even know about the carbonate though, thanks for telling me!

Missy May, I totally agree and I'm SO glad that I'm able to wean off of them. I hate taking medications, especially when they have side effects like this. I have dental problems from the lack of enamel on my teeth, and dentists are always getting on to me about not brushing/flossing and eating too much sugar...but I eat pretty much NONE (except in gatorade) and I brush 3 times a day, plus floss. It is not ME, it is the medications I've been given!

My goal is to be completely off of meds and only taking supplements. I do have horrible cycles though and can't function without a ton of midol, so that will have to be my exception...

Foxtail- I have NO doubt. I can literally feel the acidity of my stomach, and when I've been scoped the doctors always remark about the huge amount of yellow bile coating my entire tract. I just don't know WHY.

Anyways, I'm off to school. I have a tiny bit of a headache but I'm hoping that if I eat well today and drink plenty I can hold off having it get worse.


----------



## starsnosigns (Sep 29, 2013)

hi i'm the same! I get severe migraines and see things in my eyes like little spots, i have nausea after every meal, and i'm constantly tired...and my doctors told me it's anxiety. I went to an indian doctor recently, and he told me it's stress. So I can't get a straight answer out of any doctor.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

If your stomach has lots of acid, try the Betaine (or HCL plus pepsin) from a nutrition store. It's not just that the acid is there, its that your gut continues to produce it. If you take a couple of betaine, it will STOP the acid production and you will feel better, ending nausea, burning, burping, bubbling and cramping. 

Sometimes when I first take it, it causes a little cramping for about 2 minutes. Then I feel better. I like to think of it like I just set off the acid bomb, which stops all the acid production.

Take it whenever you feel the acid stomach symptoms. It's natural, has no side effects, is cheap, and will help your stomach heal. Once you have healed, you may only need one or two in the morning before breakfast. That's where I am now, but 6 months ago I was taking 8 a day: 2 in am, and 2 every time I felt acid stomach.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, yesterday was good until I got what I'm assuming was a stress headache in the evening. It was a scary night. We were at church when my mom had an asthma attack, and the people with her moved her to a smaller room that made her have another one, then she had another when they tried to move her out, and then she started crying/hyperventilating, and had a panic attack. I was with her from the second one on and it was horrible- she was hardly breathing! I sped-drove her to the ER and they were able to help her out of it, but we were up until 3 am and even after that I was way too keyed up to sleep. I'm one of those 'calm in the storm people' who only freak out after the fact, and had to keep the church people calm (some of them were flipping out and making my mom worse), then my sister had an anxiety attack because of my mom, and my brother started crying because he's little and it all scared him....ahhhhhg.

Its all over though, she's ok for now but I had to work all day today on zero sleep and I"m exhausted. And then my sister sweetly made us dinner, but accidentally floured my chicken, realized that she did, wiped it off, and gave it to me without saying anything. It was kind of her to make me dinner but my body is in humungo rebellion over the accidental wheat intake and the high stress, so I'm feeling pretty horrible and lethargic today, and the cramps/bloating/eye weirdness/diahreah from wheat intake is no joke. Gahhh.

At least I got almost 4 days.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Aw! I'm so sorry!! 

...on the plus side, now you have confirmation that wheat is definitely an issue...? Yay....??? :/

:hug:


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I just found this thread. Sorry you had tummy troubles, but as Wallaby said, it's conformation that you have some resistance to wheat gluten 

I switched my son to a gluten-free/dairy-free diet over a year ago. It has HUGELY improved his focus, mood swings, and mostly eliminated the motor tics he'd developed. I'll eat "typical food" on nights I don't have him, but we're pretty much a GF/DF household.

It's easy enough if you focus on REAL WHOLE FOODS - meats, veggies, fruits. Processed foods are still bad for you, even if they say gluten free! They will still be loaded with sugars and preservatives and just as many calories as foods containing gluten. Gluten will be in tricky places you might not expect, like lunch meat or rotisserie chickens.

Eating out is pretty easy, if you avoid fast food places. Any Asian or Mexican (we are Texans, after all!) restaurant can give you white rice with grilled meat and veggies. Sit down restaurants have meat, potatoes, salads, rice, veggies, tortilla chips, corn tortillas for tacos, etc.

We do have favorite brands of GF/DF replacement items for common processed foods if you're interested in anything. We spent a lot of money figuring out which brands are good or not. Sometimes you just need a pizza or cupcake, so I won't claim we always eat whole foods, lol!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Just to add on to the great things Cynical said, in my experience, you might want to be realllllly careful of meat/salads from restaurants
. 
Many restaurants will toast wheat buns or other wheat products on the same grill they use to cook meat = contamination. 
Plus, many sauces and spices contain wheat [most BBQ sauce has wheat, flour is used as a filler in many cheaper brands of spices - any time something says "spices" on the label and doesn't narrow it down/isn't marked gluten free, AVOID IT!! -, soy sauce nearly always has wheat, etc etc] and it's often hard to know what was cooked before your portion was cooked, etc.

It's similar with salads - you can order no croutons and say it's due to a wheat allergy, but that doesn't mean they aren't going to accidentally put croutons on your salad, realize their mistake, and just remove the croutons prior to giving you your salad.

Same with tortilla chips. Most are made to be naturally gluten free, but a few brands have gluten in them. 

So depending on the severity of your sensitivity, you'll still want to ask if a restaurant has a separate, designated GF, area for GF food prep. Or/and at least check that the food you're ordering is definitely GF.

I'm extremely sensitive - a single, accidental, crumb of gluten-bread turns into a "3 alarm fire" [aka, the minimum number of times I'll have to run to the bathroom...haha], so eating out at a non-GF restaurant is nearly completely out of the question for me. 
And that's just how I know this^...unfortunately. haha


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Luckily I don't really ever eat out anyways, since for the past few years I've known that restaurant/fast food meals always make me sick, regardless of what they are! I have no problem not eating out and don't like spending the money on it, so this is just as good of an excuse as anything not to do it xD

On the occasion that I DO eat out though, I'll definitely take y'all's suggestions and be super careful. I hate that I look finicky and rude to my friends but you know, you gotta do what you gotta do!

I'm doing really great this week though. I'm still pretty tired constantly, but then again I have a busy schedule xD NO tummy troubles this week, which just flat out doesn't happen with me, and only ONE headache, and that was on Wednesday! This is so great. I even have eyelashes growing back in!!! I lost them about 5 months ago so I'm so psyched. I thought I was doomed to none/fakes for the rest of my life.

I'm on zero NSAIDS (didn't even take any Wednesday night when I had a headache), zero Cholestromine, and one Protonix (20mg) a day, and not even every day. Woohoo!

However, I'm only eating about 6 things right now still. Eventually I'll have to start adding new things in. That will be fun.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

If your friends think you are being a PIA when eating out, than they aren't your friends. Eating out with friends should be fun. I would find a few restaurants in town, get a togo menu and look at how you can make simple changes so you can eat out. Some restaurants are great at making special requests while others can't do it to save their lives. I hope you're taken the opportunity over dinner to talk with your family about all the positive things that are happening right now. Call your sister out. You appreciate that she's helping out but if she's not part of the solution, you're fine cooking your own separately. Maybe a valuable lesson was learned.

Do you have a blog? I think you have some good experiences to share with others. Also, perhaps, your friends and family that read it might get the information better.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

dang it. I had a whole reply and it was eaten by my computer!

My friends don't really mind, but it frustrates both them and me that I can't just go to taco bell or wendy's like they can after we've been somewhere. They're always super sweet about it but it still feels weird. I generally just tell them to pick whatever, and I'll see if I can eat anything there. If not, that's when I break my rules a little and order some Sprite or tea while they eat. And if it's mexican food, I devour all of the corn tortilla chips...LOL

For my family, we actually don't eat together any more since I work until late and they don't feel like waiting for me. I can't blame them, I often work until 9 or so. Honestly I only see them maybe an hour a day if I'm lucky, and my dad even less since he stays holed up in his room 90% of the time when he isn't working. I have been telling my mom about all of the changes and how I'm feeling, and she's starting to believe it is actually helping me because obviously not taking my meds that I've been dependent on for years is a good sign, and she's complaining much less. I talk to my sister too since I'm trying to get her to try at least the lower-sugar, less-processed food part of my diet, because she's always complaining that she's going to get fat (she isn't) and is tired//moody all of the time, but all I've gotten so far from her are wise cracks about me being the personal nutritionist that she didn't hire. LOL. Geez.

I do have a blog but I'm terrible about keeping up with it...even though I keep up with HF and FB posts perfectly fine. No idea why. I really should try doing some nutrition posts though, that would be so great!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Better safe than sorry but worth looking at.
Eating gluten-free, allergen-free at fast food chains | Sure Foods Living - gluten-free and allergen-free living


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm 3 days from a month into this new diet so I figure it is time for an update.

All in all, I'd say I have improved. I'm having headaches 2-3 days a week about midway through the day as opposed to 7 days a week all day, and most days I can get away with using no NSAIDs. I'm still off all of my medications, my reflux is at half of what it was, and my belly isn't as angry as it has always been which is nice. I'm also 'going' at a semi-normal schedule which hasn't happened in forever, so that is definitely GOOD!

Down side is, it seems like about once every 9-10 days, I have a BAD day. It can't be due to foods because I'm eating the same things those days as good days, but they are just awful. Diarrhea, nausea, bad cramping, lightheadedness, headache...all of that stuff. And the next day, I'll be just fine. 

Then last night I had a weird reaction to HANDLING gluten o.o who knew I was that sensitive? I lead our middle school youth group on Wednesday and I was working in the snack room (full of NO NO's for me) passing out cookies, cupcakes, chips, pretzles, and koolaid to the kids. I felt totally fine. Then I walked out to help with the game time, suddenly became SUPER nauseated all of a sudden, and had about 15 seconds to run to the bathroom and puke. Then I was totally fine. I didn't eat or anything while/after handling all of that stuff but that is all I can think of as affecting me. Needless to say I won't be working in the snack room any more. 

Other than that I'm just kind of taking each day as it comes- good or bad. The bad days are pooey since I have to work regardless, but I push through and my boss is pretty understanding. 

As bad news though, turns out I've been exposed to mono almost daily through contact and saliva from a little girl I work with...they thought she had strep and pneumonia and she was hospitalized last week, but we just found out it is actually mono, meaning there is a good chance I'll get it. And then yesterday I started having stomach pain, a sore throat, fatigue, low (99) fever etc...yay. So I'm going to the doctor to be tested tomorrow. Fun stuff!


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

I hope the tests come back negative! 

Two thoughts came to me while reading your post, have you checked that your medications and any over the counter stuff is gluten free? Had a friend react to cheap brand aspirin tablets. She usually gets name brand stuff, but was short of money so got the cheapo ones. She was sick for a couple of days.

Other thing was something a childhood friend had, abdominal migraines. Google it and see if it applies to you. Of course it might not, but I don't think I've heard you mention it yet so maybe worth looking at.

Hope you have many more good days than bad!


----------

